# Original pioneer ODR



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Got this from a good friend. I've always wanted one bad from the 1st time I saw it in 1993-94. If I remember right, the magazine said it was about $24000 for a setup. 

I hooked it all up and wow the class A amps are breath taking. Not a drop of noise. Super clean. 

I even have a super rare piece that changes it to a dual 31 band stereo, as it came with 31 band front and rear. 

I did take it all out tho as the RS a2 amp did not power on. I guess it'll sit in a closet again unless I can find someone interested in it.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

That is a sweet setup! I have only ever seen the ODR gear in magazines back in the day....


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well lets figure out how it gets to sit in my closet.


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, they are really nice systems. I have a RS-D7x and P-70xii in my car. I have one of the older setups in my house too. If anyone is interested, I would sell it.


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn’t trying to hijack your thread. They really do sound amazing!


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Decided to sell it all... If anyone knows someone I will make a killer deal.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

slimxb8 said:


> Decided to sell it all... If anyone knows someone I will make a killer deal.


how much is a killer deal?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I am interested. Like I said let's see it in my closet.


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Aux in needed enabled and should work as of last night. I was able to select it. 

Still not sure why the one amp don't light up.. it worked when bud pulled it out. The 2 pure class As work great.

$1100 shipped in us


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Theslaking said:


> I am interested. Like I said let's see it in my closet.


Im so Sorry I didn't see that post... 

I've see crazy prices on this stuff. Amps like 600 each.. someone had head unit for 1400... I can get more pics. I'd like to get 1100 for it all to go to a good home. 

I wanting to get a better dsp than my mini dsp... Helix? And a second amp. I have a zapco St SQ now and trying to fund this stuff.


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

itchnertamatoa said:


> how much is a killer deal?



this black friday weekend... ill do everything for 900 shipped.


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Gah! Hooked it all up on test bench and everything works. Sub amp... Aux box... Just ordered a dash kit to make it work in place of factory 7inch. God im jacked!


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Mmmm


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Sexy *****.


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Theslaking said:


> I am interested. Like I said let's see it in my closet.


Ok so I am switching gears. This is going on eBay tomorrow... Here is a video I made today of everything in working order. 

Head unit with trim ring and cage
2 commander remotes and 1 wireless 
Rs-p1 processor
Signal exchanger
2x rs-a1 pure class A amps
1 rs-a2 class A amp. Have end caps for 1 amp
All optical and IP bus cable with some spares
Manulas and some original boxes.



Make offer for an amazing piece of history.

Located in Chicago area.


https://youtu.be/P3JNVWDa0g8


----------

